# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  National Geographic

## Straf

National Geographic have an interactive map web app to play about with. There are various base maps and you can do some limited drawing on them. The layers tab is particularly interesting, you can add all manner of features such as population densities with natural disaster hotspots and plate tectonics or wheat production and language diversity. 

I guess this is mainly for map and data anoraks like myself but it may be useful to gain insight into how the 'real' world is made up and apply some of the principles to fantasy worlds.

edit: oops I forgot the linky http://mapmaker.nationalgeographic.org/?ls=000000000000

----------


## Oceanpreneur

> National Geographic have an interactive map web app to play about with. There are various base maps and you can do some limited drawing on them. The layers tab is particularly interesting, you can add all manner of features such as population densities with natural disaster hotspots and plate tectonics or wheat production and language diversity. 
> 
> I guess this is mainly for map and data anoraks like myself but it may be useful to gain insight into how the 'real' world is made up and apply some of the principles to fantasy worlds.
> 
> edit: oops I forgot the linky http://mapmaker.nationalgeographic.org/?ls=000000000000


Are the maps you make in this program allowed to be reproduced? Could I include them in a book print?
Thanks!

----------


## StillnessTolls

This is super useful for world building and getting insight to other cultures, thanks for sharing!

----------

